

Lucy: The Dumbest Movie Ever Made About Brain Capacity - walterbell
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2014/07/life-is-futile-so-heres-what-to-do-with-it-according-to-lucy-a-spoilereview/375006/?single_page=true

======
Eleopteryx
That was surreal to read, actually.

~~~
walterbell
It matches the movie :) There are many concepts in the film (e.g. controlling
metabolism), but little time is used to address them scientifically,
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/olympia-lepoint/movie-
review-l...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/olympia-lepoint/movie-review-lucy-
a-thril_b_5644623.html)

